# W.A.F. The dreaded Wife Acceptence Factor???



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Not really sure where to post this so Mods feel free to move it where it belongs..

I'm curious as to all your experiences when it comes to the WAF of your purchases... 

I was with my X for 17yrs. High school sweethearts. From the beginning she knew what she was getting into with me and my love affair of movies and music. I think I was 18 and for my birthday I had her get me a Pioneer receiver. Straight up surround sound. Left, right and pair of rears. It was heaven at the time. Well as the years went on and we grew up, bills got bigger, had a daughter, bought a few cars, a house,,,, not much left in the old budget for equipment. BUT that never stopped me!!!!! You can bet every year I'd sneak in a new purchase or two. I'd buy things I didnt really need but had to have. You all know how it is. The speakers would get bigger. The subs more powerful. THX what? DTS who?! Whats this new dvd thing???? I just gotta have Blu-ray!!!! She'd let her thoughts be known. A few times I'd be sleeping on the couch. I was such good friends with one of my local AV stores managers that I use to just go up and hangout with them, talk to customers and the such. I once had them write up a fake receipt for a subwoofer I bought. To this day my X still thinks I paid $349 for a brand new Definitive PF1500!!! lol.... But in the end when the weekend would come and we'd sit down for a movie, she loved it as much as I. I'm still friend with her today and sometimes she'll call me up for advice on what to buy with her new husband. And I'm more then happy to help....

The woman I see now is much younger then I (26 to my 43) and she's a big tech nerd and I love her. She'd much rather sit home on a Friday and watch movies then go to a club. She puts up with me for hours on end watching YouTube videos on subwoofer, speakers, and amps. Her birthday was last month, I was gonna get her a new Xbox 1... You know what she told me??? "I dont need that now, the 360 is fine. Lets get that projector for the house instead!".... She's a Keeper!!!!

So anyway, I'm just wondering about your significant others? How they deal with our addiction?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a keeper!

In my life budget is the most notable factor in my system. I've been lucky enough to work I'm the industry and get discounts accordingly. Still it's a matter of scraping and saving. My wife's in law school and with one income I'm limited. 

In general she's tolerant of my hobby and we have an agreement. "The living room can't look like a spaceship" that means equipment needs to be hidden and speakers need to match a certain esthetic. The one compromise she made was for my electrostatics. They look out of place to be sure but we got a custom wood for the cabinets so it's not too bad.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> That's a keeper!
> 
> In my life budget is the most notable factor in my system. I've been lucky enough to work I'm the industry and get discounts accordingly. Still it's a matter of scraping and saving. My wife's in law school and with one income I'm limited.
> 
> In general she's tolerant of my hobby and we have an agreement. "The living room can't look like a spaceship" that means equipment needs to be hidden and speakers need to match a certain esthetic. The one compromise she made was for my electrostatics. They look out of place to be sure but we got a custom wood for the cabinets so it's not too bad.


Budget is Always a factor but we always find a way! lol... Yea, women are tough. Its why we need our 'mancaves'. We're not buying shoes and purses. We probably dont spend much on ourselves outside of the equipment, which basically benefits the whole household. They dont get it.... We come home and our wives have plants put on our speakers (I had a nice water stain on my mains from my X). Ever since my divorce I have a new outlook. This is me, this is how I am, you have to accept it... I'll never change. lol


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Man cave... Once I'm out of apartment living a dedicated space will be mine. I've got crazy plans for any house I'm in. The more I learn about how much home automation is taking off the bigger my plans get. 

I'm fully expecting to run way more data cables than I need when we do get a house. Even more if I end up building. 

I've been to too many homes that skimped on prewire only to get hit with higher budgets to accomplish goals later.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Man cave... Once I'm out of apartment living a dedicated space will be mine. I've got crazy plans for any house I'm in. The more I learn about how much home automation is taking off the bigger my plans get.
> 
> I'm fully expecting to run way more data cables than I need when we do get a house. Even more if I end up building.
> 
> I've been to too many homes that skimped on prewire only to get hit with higher budgets to accomplish goals later.


I hear ya brother. If I was building a new house I'd do the same. I have an OLD house and its a pain in the "keister" to be fishing lines though walls with plaster and lathe.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My wife purchased my SVS sub for our living room theater. I still remember that night.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

JBrax said:


> My wife purchased my SVS sub for our living room theater. I still remember that night.


Thats true love you have there.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rawsawhd said:


> Thats true love you have there.


Yes sir it is!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

JBrax said:


> My wife purchased my SVS sub for our living room theater. I still remember that night.


To celebrate her promotion you should buy her one too :devil:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> To celebrate her promotion you should buy her one too :devil:


Best quote ever!!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> I'm curious as to all your experiences when it comes to the WAF of your purchases...


Sighing a lot, leaving pictures about the floor in the kitchen, living room and master bath helped. Whining and begging goes a long way also.......

...

We came to an agreement that I was to do my level headed best to maintain the look of a traditional living room and she'd give me leeway to assemble our living room home theater system. Now that it's assembled, when we cash a million dollar lottery ticket, I can upgrade our speakers.

...


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

My wife and I are approaching our 34th anniversary. She hasn't killed me yet. She knew what she was getting. When we met, I was a musician and she was a dancer (no, not that kind - ballet) and one of the things we had in common was our musical taste and a deep love of music. Although, she listens far less than I do, she has always been extremely tolerant of my obsession (though, the complexity of a system I had in the mid '80s drove her nuts - had to create an operator's guide for her). For most of our marriage, I've refrained from _serious_ indulgence - until recently.

As we passed the half century mark, I loosened the belt a bit - with her complete blessing. In fact, it was she who suggested that it was time for me to build that mancave about which I had long dreamed. The only caveat was that the stereo I had in the living room was to move to a bedroom (our son's former room). I was only too happy to oblige.

She hasn't raised the first eyebrow at my insane purchases over the last several years. Since I decided to also include video (via a projector and a powered drop screen), she enjoys the space on our movie nights. As long as the money doesn't come out of the 'house account', she said that she doesn't care what I spend (actually, she doesn't _want_ to know). It's not a bad arrangement - think I'll keep her.:yes:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My current wife doesn't really care for my spending money to get a HT together but she sure does like to talk about it to her friends, and invite them for movie nights.  When we bought our house I made a deal with her about what I wanted, and what she wanted. I got a Pond, HT, and the garage and she got everything else in the house to decorate.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> My current wife doesn't really care for my spending money to get a HT together but she sure does like to talk about it to her friends, and invite them for movie nights.  When we bought our house I made a deal with her about what I wanted, and what she wanted. I got a Pond, HT, and the garage and she got everything else in the house to decorate.


Well you made out pretty well, you got 3 things! I remember one night years ago my X came home and I had just bought something. I dont remember what but lets say it was a $grand. Well she flips and starts complaining about money. Now keep in mind we were making 6 figures. I laughed and told her "shhhh, hold on a second". I proceeded to round up every pair of shoes I could find of hers in the house, over 200! and laid them out in the foyer. And then I put my shoes out, 8pair. My daughter can attest to all of this keep in mind. I told her, I dont buy purses, or dress clothes for my "job" and in fact I dont buy anything but audio equipment,,,,,,, well, maybe a sports car now and then. Point is that I think women, girlfriends and wives over look their $20 here, $30 there purchases because they seem like nothing. Men, we buy big ticket from time to time..... Now, not all are the same. As I mentioned else where, my girlfriend is a big tech geek like me, so shes all for these things that we all like here....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is my 3rd marriage and 3rd house... All of the marriages had the same deal. :T

The second marriage I didn't get the pond though as it turned out all the irrigation pipes for the Homes around us (home owners association too) were running through our yard!


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

This year will mark the 10 year anniversary with my wife. I'm lucky in that I don't have the WAF. Our agreement was that I can do anything I want with the living room and she gets the rest of the house. DEAL! LOL! As long as bills are paid we're good. Though she does occasionally wonder why I spend so much money to stay in the house haha.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

|Tch0rT| said:


> This year will mark the 10 year anniversary with my wife. I'm lucky in that I don't have the WAF. Our agreement was that I can do anything I want with the living room and she gets the rest of the house. DEAL! LOL! As long as bills are paid we're good. Though she does occasionally wonder why I spend so much money to stay in the house haha.


LOL hey, you could be out at the bar so if I were her, I'd be happy with you. Lets not forget our old tried and true standby come back "Honey, its not just for me but everyone. We all can enjoy this theater!"


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

A side note, I always knew it as the "Wife Approval Factor." I guess it's all the same.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> LOL hey, you could be out at the bar so if I were her, I'd be happy with you. Lets not forget our old tried and true standby come back "Honey, its not just for me but everyone. We all can enjoy this theater!"


That's what I always say. :T


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> A side note, I always knew it as the "Wife Approval Factor." I guess it's all the same.



Im sure you're correct but as you said, its all the same. Hummmmm, what else could it stand for? WAF?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

According to Wiki, "Wife Appeal Factor." Either which way, the wife wins.

...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> According to Wiki, "Wife Appeal Factor." Either which way, the wife wins.
> 
> ...


Or so they like to think as we pick out a new Sub(They'll never even see it in the corner thinking its the old one).


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> My wife purchased my SVS sub for our living room theater. I still remember that night.


Wow! That's awesome man. For me it's like this why buy something so soon if it still works. In the end she's ok with it. So I can't complain.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife bought the 134" screen we are using now.  When I said I was going to get a bigger one for the new HT she was pissed... I said ok we will use the 134" in the MB, and the new bigger one in the HT. That made her happy.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> My wife bought the 134" screen we are using now.  When I said I was going to get a bigger one for the new HT she was pissed... I said ok we will use the 134" in the MB, and the new bigger one in the HT. That made her happy.


So 134" wasn't big enough? Wow, I'm jealous!


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Simple- if she insists on managing the entertainment system, you get to manage her wardrobe.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Alan Brown said:


> Simple- if she insists on managing the entertainment system, you get to manage her wardrobe.


LOL!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> So 134" wasn't big enough? Wow, I'm jealous!


I'm looking at a 14' wide viewable 2.40 screen this time.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I'm looking at a 14' wide viewable 2.40 screen this time.



168"!!!!!! You know I hate you already... lol


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> 168"!!!!!! You know I hate you already... lol


:T:T:bigsmile:


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> 168"!!!!!! You know I hate you already... lol


+1 (says the bloke who cannot accommodate more than 92")

Ron, if I may take this off-topic for a sec, of what car is that an engine bay photo? It's too small for me to tell. If I show you mine, will you show me yours?










'08 S2000 CR #349


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kevin360 said:


> +1 (says the bloke who cannot accommodate more than 92")
> 
> Ron, if I may take this off-topic for a sec, of what car is that an engine bay photo? It's too small for me to tell. If I show you mine, will you show me yours?
> 
> ...


Nice S2k! Here is a link to my old 2003 RSX type S with a TSX K24 (no longer have it)... http://www.hondatuningmagazine.com/features/htup_1103_2003_acura_rsx_type_s/


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ooh, that RSX was/is awesome - really nice build! :yes:

Speaking of cars which we no longer have, here's one more engine bay shot. This was a fun project - what started as a 240SX was converted to a 180SX (SR20DET engine, etc. - everything except RHD), then we crammed a built LS1 engine in the thing. It was definitely a beast and a blast to drive - ate 'Vettes (and rear tires) for lunch. :bigsmile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> According to Wiki, "Wife Appeal Factor." Either which way, the wife wins.
> 
> ...


As in "I am sorry, you are right." The key to a successful marriage.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> As in "I am sorry, you are right." The key to a successful marriage.


I don't think that's _necessary_ for a successful marriage. I'm the one who was getting up every morning at 5:00AM to hustle off to work 12-15 hours a day, then spend countless 'weekends' repairing various things I had to drag home. I think I earned the right to decide where some of the money goes and I was upfront about the fact that a 'nice' stereo system would always be a feature of the place I called home. I hide nothing and I'm apologetic about nothing. She's okay with it. She has her goodies too. 

Just in case anyone was unaware of this fact, there is a neuro-chemical basis of addiction to music. Music, at least to some people, is literally a drug. I'm a junkie; I can't help myself. :bigsmile:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

kevin360 said:


> She has her goodies too. :;


And half the money. There are seven and a half billion people on the Earth, I have but one I "have" to say I'm sorry to. I can do this. In the meantime, my wife is good with my "home theater" hobby as she knows how much camera gear is and I've shown her how much a new Yamaha 225HP outboard is.

This is how we both see it, here are the choices honey, We go to movie theaters where there's little to no control regarding content. And in the process, deal with all the nonsense; pricing, bad service and popcorn. We can sit at home and deal with commercial broadcast television and go crazy or, we can enjoy a quite, commercial free evening with a home theater system that's paid for.

Last nights movie was "Inception."


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

No doubt about it, the judicious enjoyment of beauty and pleasure has real psycho-physical benefits for mind and body health. What we each find enjoyable and inspirational will vary. Hobbies can be profoundly therapeutic. There is a proper balance to all things in life. There is adventure in discovery of that balance. Companionship offers an objective perspective on that journey of discovery.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"

_"For a mechanic you sure do an excessive amount of thinking."_ C3PO to R2D2 in 'Star Wars: Episode II- Attack Of The Clones'


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My comment was tongue-in-cheek, but you know that.:innocent:

Many of us kid about WAF issues but are fortunate to have relationships like yours with honesty, communication, openness, sharing, and appreciation. I am fortunate to include myself in that group.

Cheers!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> My comment was tongue-in-cheek, but you know that.:innocent:
> Cheers!


Many moons ago, back in 55-57, we lived on Otoe street in Lincoln.

(the bad, Dad had a B-47 go out from under him and crew in 57.....he was SAC)

We moved to Fresno so now, instead of growing up saying Cornhuskers, little Bulldogs come out of me when I get cut.

...


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I may have used a bit of psychology, but it seems to have worked out. I did my research, narrowed down my list and basically knew what I wanted. This was my call, with the caveat that ours too could not look like a "spaceship." 

I took her to the local electronics shop and showed her the biggest Kefs they had in the showroom floor - Q900's. They weren't "too too big" and she was sort of accepting of it, although the $2,000/pr pricing had her concerned, given I had planned and talked to her about a 7.2 setup. 

Then I took her to a high-end shop and showed her the Martin Logan EM-ESL speakers. Needless to say, these were much more "space ship" and even higher priced. She didn't say a lot, but I could tell she was worried. 

Next stop - new dishwasher. She had been complaining about ours for months - wasn't getting things clean as much as "wet." Got the fancy-schmancy one - stainless steel, 103 jets, super quiet, all that... 

Then I bought the RSL Speakers 9.2 rig (they're 7.1 system plus their 2.1 "Studio Monitor System" giving me double-driven LCRs and single-driver surrounds all around. Basically came to $4000 for the speakers. $1100 for the receiver. Another $300 for wires, cables and mounts. Much less than the Martin Logan rig would have been, even with the dishwasher's cost. 

7.1 Surround system: http://rslspeakers.com/store/rsl-7-1-theater-system-36.html 

2.1 Studio Monitors: http://rslspeakers.com/store/stereo-systems-and-subwoofers/rsl-studio-monitor-system.html 

She was so relieved she actually installed them for me (all wall mounted) - I took that as a good sign. 

Anyway - we are both happy and "Family Movie Night" is one of our favourite pastimes! I'll take that For The Win! 

I felt pretty good at the end of it. Got a great setup, powered by the TX-NR929. Next purchase will be a new Blu-ray player (don't have the Oppo yet, but the BDP-103D is next!) Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats! Have you brought them home and hooked them up yet?


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

gregsdouglas said:


> I may have used a bit of psychology, but it seems to have worked out. I did my research, narrowed down my list and basically knew what I wanted. This was my call, with the caveat that ours too could not look like a "spaceship."
> 
> I took her to the local electronics shop and showed her the biggest Kefs they had in the showroom floor - Q900's. They weren't "too too big" and she was sort of accepting of it, although the $2,000/pr pricing had her concerned, given I had planned and talked to her about a 7.2 setup.
> 
> ...



Dishwasher? I would call that a bribe! lol


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

rawsawhd said:


> Dishwasher? I would call that a bribe! lol


Sorry. I can't hear you. Home theater is cranked up too loud. 

In all seriousness tho - I got $5500 in gear. She got a new $1000 dishwasher. I think I came out just fine in the balance!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Many years ago I remember the one and only time my X wife really amazed me when it came to acceptance of the theater bug. Anytime we were out at a store or mall, she'd be shopping for clothes and what not, of course I'd wander off, tell her she could find me in the TV/audio department. Year after year my mouth would water at the sight of these big screen RPTV's. She'd get done shopping and find me there just looking at them. I'd go home empty handed,, time and time again.... So one day at Sears the newly released first ever high definition RPTV's came out. She comes up to me and says, "pick one out, any one". Of course I thought this was a joke! I asked her if she was serious, she said Yes, you've always wanted one so get it already (with a smile on her face). I picked up a Mitsubishi 55" widescreen $3000. I recall when it was delivered and setting it up in my living room, I thought WOW! this is living..... Of course a week later I also thought, I shoulda went with the 65" LOL..... 

Rule of thumb, you never know when the wife will surprise you so always be a good boy!
2 - Always go one size bigger when buying a TV because when you get it home, within a week, you'll want bigger.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

dougc said:


> Congrats! Have you brought them home and hooked them up yet?


Yep. Been running the rig for about a year now. Very very happy. - both of us! I would recommend the RSLs to anyone. Extremely happy , especially for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rawsawhd said:


> Dishwasher? I would call that a bribe! lol


The women get diamonds, pearls, cars and homes. The guys, we're allowed to have Home Theater systems with killer bass. I say we get the better end of the bargain.

...

Tonight's movie: "Das Boot."


----------



## jnnt29 (Apr 29, 2014)

My wife and I are currently building a new home for our retirement. I plan on retiring in just under four years. During the planning of the home my wife wanted two things a sunroom and a pantry. My wish list was a finished basement with home theater room. As we started to review cost it became clear that something would have to wait. My theater room took the hit. We are putting in a basement so eventually I will get the theater room. Knowing I was disappointed my wife one night at dinner said out of the blue that I could get any TV I wanted. We finished dinner and we immediately went to Best Buy and bought one of the last Panasonic 65VT60 which is in our family room waiting for the new house to be finished.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

jnnt29 said:


> My wife and I are currently building a new home for our retirement.


Congratulations. That's exciting stuff.

Retirement? Every night is a Friday night and every morning is a Saturday morning.

It's terrible, don't do it.

...


----------



## jnnt29 (Apr 29, 2014)

I know. I'm torn.. Should I keep working or retire? That's it I'm not going to retire. Aw just kidding!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> Congratulations. That's exciting stuff.
> 
> Retirement? Every night is a Friday night and every morning is a Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


You got that right. :T


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> You got that right. :T


...:T

I worked a lifetime at being productive, so I could legitimately become this unproductive.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As for WAF, I have a keeper. I built a home theater with two 12" ported subs and two 15" ported subs. After watching a few movies I asked her what she though. She said "Great. But we need bigger subs." Out went the ported 12's and in came a pair of ported 18's. I love my wife! :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> As for WAF, I have a keeper. I built a home theater with two 12" ported subs and two 15" ported subs. After watching a few movies I asked her what she though. She said "Great. But we need bigger subs." Out went the ported 12's and in came a pair of ported 18's. I love my wife! :T


I don't think my wife will be saying that to me... But I still love her, as she puts up with a lot from me! :T


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Find a way to semi-retire. I work three days a week (regular eight hour days). With one more day away from work each week than at work, it's not a very taxing schedule. There's plenty of time away from work to either be unproductive or to be productive at something I want to do. I've noticed something about working less; I spend more (and that won't work indefinitely:laugh.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike P. said:


> As for WAF, I have a keeper. I built a home theater with two 12" ported subs and two 15" ported subs. After watching a few movies I asked her what she though. She said "Great. But we need bigger subs." Out went the ported 12's and in came a pair of ported 18's. I love my wife! :T


Does she have a sister???!!!! lol


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Last night after Godzilla, my girlfriend and I were sitting on the couch and I was throwing around the idea of changing out my side surround speakers. Well her first comment was "the next thing you buy for this room had better be theater seating". LOL.. I guess I've been told!


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

During the 15 years or so that we've had a "Home Theater" never once has my wife complained. She has come home to new speakers (twice), a front screen, a projector, a second projector, a third projector, a new receiver, another new receiver, a third new receiver, a subwoofer, a new subwoofer amplifier, a BFD. How does one ever begin to appreciate the inner calm that must permeate her being. As do all couples we occasionally do not see eye to eye. But I cherish her acceptance of my hobby. Pretty sure she enjoys it too.


----------

